# What Else Ya Got??



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

As I am having quite a bit of trouble falling asleep tonight, I figured I'd start a thread to get to know everyone a little better so....
What other pets do you have?
I'll start it off.... I have quite a list 
1-9 years old Miniature Schnauzer
1-2 years old Kerry Blue Terrier 
1-3 years old Panther Chameleon
2-8 years old Bearded Dragons
1-4 years old Leopard Gecko (sisters)
1-2 years old Russian Tortoise (dads)
1-3 years old Crested Gecko
3- 4,6,8 years old Rabbits (sisters)
1- 1 year old Hedge Hog
Pic are certainly welcome and I'll try to get some of mine up later!
sooooo What else ya got??


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

4 lb. Maltese
5 lb. Poodle
50 lb. Walker **** Hound
A Hairless Blue Rat 
About 25 Caribbean Land Hermit Crabs
About 10 Ecuadorian Land Hermit Crabs
And of course the two fish tanks in my signature


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I have two guinea pigs and a hermit crab.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TR


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have an 11 year old cat.
And a 5 year old dog.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

just Riley and the fish


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

1 - 6 year old Black Lab/Brittney mix (male)
2 - 9 month old Miniature Horses (female)
2 - 9 and 11 year old Toy Poodles (female)
3 - 4 month old Crested Geckos (unknown)
5 - 2,3 and 4 year old cats (1 male, 4 female)

Plus an empty 15gXH that will soon have a gargoyle gecko in it. That with the 5 fish tanks makes it quite a house full.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> I gave two guinea pigs and a hermit crab.


You know hermit crabs do not like to be alone right? They are social animals and like to be kept in larger groups.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

7 cats and 3 chickens.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> You know hermit crabs do not like to be alone right? They are social animals and like to be kept in larger groups.


Yes I knew that. I wasnt the one who bought the crab. My sister did and she didn't take care of them. She had two of them and when one died, I told her I would take care of the remaining crab. He's only been alone for a month now. I don't actually want any hermit crabs, but I feel obliged to take care of it. He at least has everything he needs to live now.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> Yes I knew that. I wasnt the one who bought the crab. My sister did and she didn't take care of them. She had two of them and when one died, I told her I would take care of the remaining crab. He's only been alone for a month now. I don't actually want any hermit crabs, but I feel obliged to take care of it. He at least has everything he needs to live now.


You may be in for the long haul as they will live 20-30 years in captivity if properly cared for. I started keeping them in October of 2004 and I still have three of the original hermit crabs that I started with.
Here's a picture of my jumbo Caribbean that I have had for over a year:








This is one of my older Ecuadorians here:


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

hmmmm
1 dog (~10 years old, German Sheppard mix, female, thinks she's still a puppy)
7 Ferrets of our own
And usually at least 6 more Ferrets (foster or hospice care) at any given time.
Occasionally we end up with a few "ferret-sitting" visitors as well - I think we have 4 right now :mrgreen:

(My wife is the assistant director at a ferret shelter, and we often take in "special needs" ferrets that need specialized one-on-one care - usually ferrets that need behavioral rehab, or ferrets that need meds and soup multiple times a day due to cancer or other illnesses. )


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow Ghost Knife I had no idea you had hermit crabs. What made you get into that?
Don't you just love those crested geckos Dragonbeards? 
Gorgeous Dogs Jones and BV77!
BML if you don't want it maybe there is some way GhostKnife could take it off your hands?
Thats Real nice of you redpaul.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> Wow Ghost Knife I had no idea you had hermit crabs. What made you get into that?
> Don't you just love those crested geckos Dragonbeards?
> Gorgeous Dogs Jones and BV77!
> BML if you don't want it maybe there is some way GhostKnife could take it off your hands?
> Thats Real nice of you redpaul.


I saw them at Petsmart one day and decided to start keeping them, but I did my research first. Once you get them a glass terrarium and keep the temperature around 72-85 degrees with 80% humidity they are happy.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> Don't you just love those crested geckos Dragonbeards?


Oh yeah. They are now my second love, next to bearded dragons . I just hope they don't get older and breed together, I don't have the room right now to deal with more.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha yeah they are so easy to keep though, you only have to feed them baby food mixed with some supplements (they will also take crickets as well), they really dont require any lighting, and they feel really cool! 
Ghost, exactly how big do your hermits get? Im like seriously surprised by how many you have and how much you love them.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> Haha yeah they are so easy to keep though, you only have to feed them baby food mixed with some supplements (they will also take crickets as well), they really dont require any lighting, and they feel really cool!
> Ghost, exactly how big do your hermits get? Im like seriously surprised by how many you have and how much you love them.


The largest Caribbean crab on record was somewhere around the size of a football (shell included), but I have no idea about the Ecuadorian since they are normally smaller than Caribbean hermit crabs. I find it fascinating that they are intelligent as they are yet they have a brain the size of a dot. I keep them in a 75 gallon terrarium by the way and they sure have done a lot of digging in the past couple weeks.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Can i see a pic? are they all in the same tank?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> I saw them at Petsmart one day and decided to start keeping them, but I did my research first. Once you get them a glass terrarium and keep the temperature around 72-85 degrees with 80% humidity they are happy.


Oh yes, he has everything he needs. I got him a nice little terrarium that I keep at 80F and it has a 79% humidity. He has one saltwater dish, one freshwater dish, and a dish with a few crab cakes in it. He has a little coconut hut that I had built for it, and plenty of dirt which he likes to dig in and bury himself during the day.

Last week he switched shells after molting. I woke up one morning and he wasnt in his usual shell. I looked around and found another shell half buried. He was in that shell

I think he will be quite happy even if I don't have a lot of friends for him. 

BTW, while setting up a terrarium for a frog, I bought a block of compressed moss, and got way more than I expected. Would the crab like a little mossy place to hang out, or would that just prevent him from digging in certain places?

EDIT: GK do you have a picture of the big crab from farther away so we can see how big he is?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm.....well ; i am allergic to fur bearing critters ; so no dogs or cats or any of them types...i don't care much for reptiles and amphibians...and i really dislike humans so i try to stay away from them as much as i can..
so ; it's just fish for me...and guns and knives and art and dumb stuff like that..


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's some more pics for tallone and bmlbytes.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

thats pretty sweet


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> thats pretty sweet


Thanks. I didn't have any other pics of the jumbo Caribbean hermit crab, but maybe I can take one over the Christmas break. She only comes out of her cocohut about once ever 2-3 days so it's hard to catch her in the open for a picture.


----------

